# Possible Scam Or Smokin' Deal...



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

*SECURITY NOTE:*
It has come to our attention that the link in this post (and others in the thread) may contain a Trojan Horse virus. All active links on the thread are being disabled. Please exercise due caution before manually navigating to these sites.

Administrator

Hi all. There was an ad on my local free online classifieds. It said Outback 28KRS for sale for $5500. I figured it was a typo because the pictures of it made it look like new so I emailed the guy to clarify. Here is a copy of the email he sent back:

"Hello,
My Name is John Bergman and i really am
sorry for my late reply,regarding the RV,here are some basic
info's about it :
2008 28KRS OUTBACK KANGAROO TOY HAULER in perfect condition 100% great.
The price of the RV is $5,500 
If you're wondering about the price well i must say i am a private
seller not a shop and I had (for the moment) the privilege to buy this RV
for a low cost from a bankrupt store so that you have the opportunity
to purchase from me at a great saving from the original price and anyway
the low price is for a fast deal.
For more detailed pictures and for more informations regarding the car
and terms of sale
acces my eBay listing :

www.cgi-pages-confirmation.com/eBay/motors/RV/28krs%20outback%20toy%20hauler%20rv.htm

P.S : Very important after you access my listing please check my
feedback and also read my feedback comments so you can see that all my deals
done via eBay are 100 % clean.
If you like it and would like to proceed please e mail me asap and i
will reply shortly.
Best Regards"

Did you see who the seller is? Lakeshore Rv! Is it possible for someone to steal someone else's Ebay seller ID because this is what I think happened?? What do you guys think?

PS......Mods, feel free to move this thread (or delete it) because I wasn't sure where I should post it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

May be missing a 1 in the front of the price but with a buy now price he could lose big. As for the screen name he picked it to improve his hits. None of the salesmen at Lakeshore ever used that screen name that I know of.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

That is what I thought too at first so that is why I asked him about the price. Plus he has it at that price on the Ebay ad too. I just think it is a scam myself. Free shipping too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On second thought and considering his location he is missing a 2 in the front of his price.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My vote is it is a scam. No way he would sell it for that amount.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On third thought it may be a scam as the feedback on EBAY relates to a salesman that use to work at Lakeshore RV and Lakeshore does not sell from BC Canada.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I vote for a *scam*! Go directly to ebay motors and that item number does come up when you search for it.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> I vote for a *scam*! Go directly to ebay motors and that item number does come up when you search for it.


Ha! I bet he made the Ebay ad just long enough (it says it ended yesterday) so that he could add a link to his email replies. His ad on my local classifieds (Kijiji) was only on there for a few hours as well.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It is a SCAM that is not a ebay page the address is wrong it just looks like a ebay page. On a real ebay page you will see the Ebay logo before the http: the com address is cgi-pages-confirmation.com on a real ebay page it ebay.com in it like "http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OUTBACK-TRAVEL-TRAILER-31RQS"

Fake Fake Fake beware!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well if you don't already know PAYPAL is owned by eBay. I use a number of tools and one of them is the PAYPAL toolbar. It gives the easy of entering your payment information with one click on eBay sites. It has a number of security tools in it and it flagged this page as a SCAM. I would not trust this site at all! Good luck with whatever you decide. I think the proper term here would be "caveat emptor".


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As others have already stated, it appears to be a scam. My Norton flagged it as a possible phishing site. So I went to e-bay direct, and searched Outback Toyhauler, and your ad didn't show up. Don't give him any information.

Tim


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

To repeat the famous phrase that has been said many many times









*If it sounds to good to be true, it's generally isn't*

Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Run away. As fast as you can!* This has to be a scam.

I buy and sell collectibles on ebay (old Boy Scout memorabilia - as if you couldn't tell by my ID). About a year ago I made the mistake of replying to a "prospective buyer" on ebay, using my personal email instead of ebay's Message Center (which is secure). Turns out it was a scammer, who was phishing for information. I swallowed - hook, line, and sinker - so to speak. When I replied via email, he now had my ebay name, my email address, and after putting his PC to work with password-cracking software, he breached my account, changed my email address to one of several he used from public computers (library, most likely), and then proceeded to auction off a $20,000 motorcycle for a starting price of $2500. The bids were up near $8000 when I discovered the scam. (I discovered it when I saw it listed in "Items I Am Selling" in my ebay account. Thank God I went there to provide feedback for a buy and happened to notice the sale and that I wasn't selling anything at the time!)

After he changed my contact information in my account, all inquiries about the motorcycle through ebay now went to this guy's email account, with no notification to the person (me, in this case) who's ebay account got hi-jacked. The scammer recieved a couple dozen inquiries (which I never saw until I changed my account information back to my email ID) and a lot of them were curious as to why the motorcycle was being sold so cheap. His response? He bought it at a "fire sale" from a dealer that went under - the bank was selling things off to recoup their losses - he said. HA!

If I had not caught the scam before the end of the auction (which I cancelled immediately!), the winner would have been directed to send this guy the money, and then I'd have been on the hook to deliver the ficticious motorcycle.

After contacting ebay, they suspended my account for about a week, to let all the dust settle, and then restored it. But I had to change password, paypal password, email password, and put some other precautions in place. Ebay told me that this is a common scam and they see it all the time - usually big ticket items (jewelry, cars, RVs, etc). This same scam has happened twice to a good friend of mine (he didn't learn all the precautions the first time around, I guess).

I'd bet that this is the same deal. Contact ebay, and perhaps they can catch him by making inquiries and pinning down the location of the computers he is using.

I could be wrong about all this - but as Ann Landers used to say, "If something looks too good to be true, it probably is!"

Mike


----------



## Lakeshore Marci (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Everyone, 
Marci from Lakeshore RV here. This add is TOTALL SCAM!!! Thanks so much for bringing it to our attention. I will have our IT guy look into it. Any time that any of you have a question or concern about any add that you see listed from our dealership feel free to contact me. Again, you guys here on the forum are awesome and I appreciate you looking out for us!
Thanks again,
~Marci~



jetjane said:


> Hi all. There was an ad on my local free online classifieds. It said Outback 28KRS for sale for $5500. I figured it was a typo because the pictures of it made it look like new so I emailed the guy to clarify. Here is a copy of the email he sent back:
> 
> "Hello,
> My Name is John Bergman and i really am
> ...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I had no intention of buying that camper actually. The only reason I responded to his ad on Kijiji was basically to be nice and let him know he posted the wrong price, like CamperAndy said, maybe he forgot a number on the front.







I figured it was a scam as soon as I read his reply to my email, which was through the Kijiji reply to ad box so hopefully he doesn't actually get to see my email address at all. I used my hotmail one anyway and didn't even give him my name so I don't think it will be a big deal.







Oh well, I guess I know for next time not to try and be helpful.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So no one is advernterous enough to send him $5500 and see if a new OB show up!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> So no one is advernterous enough to send him $5500 and see if a new OB show up!


GO FOR IT, Nathan!!! Let us know how it works out for you


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Keep an eye on your email account now that he has your email address. Ebay warns people to not communicate to sellers/buyers outside of ebay. Buyer beware. I changed my email account once because of this.
I would definately stay away from him and his ad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> So no one is advernterous enough to send him $5500 and see if a new OB show up!


GO FOR IT, Nathan!!! Let us know how it works out for you








[/quote]

Feeling punchy today Wolfie?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

EVILLLLLLLL !


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> On third thought it may be a scam as the feedback on EBAY relates to a salesman that use to work at Lakeshore RV and Lakeshore does not sell from BC Canada.


It is interesting to note that it says it is located in Fort Nelson BC, but area code to call is for W Michigan: Northwestern portion of lower Peninsula; Traverse City, Muskegon, Cheboygan, Alanson. I have travelled around Ft. Nelson BC and there are trailers for sale for $5000.00 if you shopping for 70's retro with a few klicks on them..







.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

PLEASE DONT DO IT WE WERE SCAMED BY THIS GUY AND WE HAVE THE ATHORITYS INVOLVED !!!! WE LOST 5000 DOLLARS HE WILL ASK YOU TO MONEY GRAM THE MONEY .
PM ME AND MAYBE WE CAN HELP YOU AND MAYBE YOU WILL BE ABLE TO HELP US


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

WE HAVE PLENTY OF DOCUMENTATION OF WHAT WE WENT THROUGHHE MADE HIS OWN SITE!!!!!!!!! ITS NOT EBAY NORE KIJIJI


----------

